# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  καμερα

## kleima

Την γνωμη σας,για αυτη την καμερα.
Αξιζει;http://www.soundtech.com.cy/img/homepage/vid5.jpg
Την ειδα σε αυτη τη σελιδαhttp://www.soundtech.com.cy/5-security

----------


## mikemtb

Άμα έχει 30 ευρώ. αξίζει 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

